

Ask HN: Where do you get technical books? - Oculus

The library system I&#x27;m a part of doesn&#x27;t seem to have any technical books (e.g. Code Complete or Don&#x27;t Make Me Think). Buying them is usually really expensive for a one time read. So my question is where do you get your technical books?
======
avifreedman
Usually kindle, but I try to buy a few books/year at Digital Guru on Lawrence
near 101, next to Madhuban (mmm) in Sunnyvale. + easy side trips to Unix
Surplus, Weird Stuff, Fry's, Halted.

------
callmeback
I personally just buy a hard copy of the most important books and keep them
for reference. Most of what I need can be found online so I don't usually have
to purchase too many books, and I think the best ones are worth having around.

------
patient_0x00
Get a safari books subscription or if you have a (dot)mil address you can get
a free account, just call support.

